# Rock/Metalbands mit Sängerin



## Martel (22. August 2010)

HI, leider via Suche nicht das Richtige gefunden!

Ich suche Bands die eine Front Frau haben, am besten wäre eine Mann Frau Combo. Rock oder Metal oder beides... shoppe gerade in Itunes und werde da nicht fündig.


Vielen Dank!

ps: keine Ruhigen schlabber Songs bitte.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2010)

Als gute Frau am Mikro kenne ich nur die Sängerin vo nden Guano Apes...Sind ein paar ruhige Lieder dabei, aber auch einige schnellere:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRd5It6z21M

Das Video ignorieren, hab bloß keine Version ohne so ein Video gefunden...Das finde ich jedoch das beste Lied von denen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=33U3bGZOcX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zwar absolut nicht meins aber wär es was für dich?


----------



## dragon1 (22. August 2010)

Da is doch nightwish genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtB0xYMCx-8

Auch Van Canto ist cool ,auch wenn ziemlich aussergewoehnlich
Die haben ne Combo 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCGQiGEYl4Y


----------



## Martel (22. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Holly Shit...... ne ne ne..


----------



## Rhokan (22. August 2010)

Ich würd mal bei Deadlock reinhören, eigentlich garnich mein Geschmack hab sie aber mehr oder weniger zufällig schon 2mal live gesehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8000nRYyco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Turkod (23. August 2010)

Walls of Jericho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFvoS9V-7ys


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. August 2010)

HOLY MOSES
(das ist hier aber nix für Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AJDF90ETgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sängerin: Sabina Classen

Hat u.a. auf RTL mal ne Metal Sendung namens MOSH moderiert.
Das war aber ganz in den Anfnagszeiten von RTL.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. August 2010)

Wieso sucht man explizit nach Bands mit weiblichen Sängern? Emanzipation inc.?

Und da das hier ja darum geht, machen wirs mal gleich zum richtigen Thread:

Ich finde weibliche Stimmen im Metal eklig. Sie passen einfach nicht rein. Meine Playlist hat keinen einzigen weiblichen Sänger bis auf einen, und das ist kein Metal.
Die Mischung aus harten Metalriffs und tosendem Schlagzeug-Gewitter passt nicht zu einer sanften Kuschel-Bubu-Stimme.
Aber es gibt ja auch Bands wie Arch Enemy. Selbst da merkt man in bestimmten Momenten, dass da ne Frau sing. Und zack - versaut!

Und das Gejaule von Sabine Weniger (Deadlock) hat direkt auch nen Lied von HSB versaut - ich hasse sie und ihre Stimme dafür!


----------



## LaVerne (23. August 2010)

Die "Mutter aller Rockschlampen":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SP_1uGTV77c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die unvergleichliche Skin:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qJUObtUDvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Shirley Manson:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hMnRwyEL4Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die Mischung aus harten Metalriffs und tosendem Schlagzeug-Gewitter passt nicht zu einer sanften Kuschel-Bubu-Stimme.



Zieh dir doch mal den Clip von Holy Moses (über deinem Post) rein und dann reden wir nochmal über Kuschel-Bubu-Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (23. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wieso sucht man explizit nach Bands mit weiblichen Sängern? Emanzipation inc.?
> 
> Und da das hier ja darum geht, machen wirs mal gleich zum richtigen Thread:
> 
> ...



Und ich sage genau das Gegenteil. Dieses Rumgebrülle find ich einfach nur furchtbar. Wenn ich Musik höre, möchte ich auch Texte hören und sie mir vorher nicht zehnmal durchlesen müssen, um sie ansatzweise zu verstehen. Mag sein, dass ich nach einem Jahr täglicher Schreimusik auch ohne Durchlesen einen Text auf Anhieb verstehe, aber furchtbar find ich es trotzdem. Und ich finde sehr wohl, dass der Kontrast zwischen der harten Instrumentalmusik und der "Kuschel-Bubu-Stimme", wie du es so schön ausdrückst, ausgezeichnet passt. Grad bei Nightwish (zumindest mit Tarja) ist der Kontrast durch die Sopranstimme noch größer und damit noch schöner anzuhören.

In diesem Sinne:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-Tx1xxFWTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 ^^


----------



## Martel (23. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Meine Auch nicht, aber ich arbeite dran ;-)
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank, habe nun genug Geld bei Itunes gelassen und muss erstmal Musik lichten die Woche. vielen danke, und weitere Vorschläge wären super


----------



## Martel (23. August 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Die unvergleichliche Skin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achso, voll Treffer! Danke Dir


----------



## aisteh (23. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kjcBgl40dGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fvYogYWf42U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und das Gejaule von Sabine Weniger (Deadlock) hat direkt auch nen Lied von HSB versaut - ich hasse sie und ihre Stimme dafür!



Da kann man doch nichts versauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (25. August 2010)

*Leaves' Eyes*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ1B36SkYxs[/youtube]

*Xandria*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG14dIJgCcE[/youtube]

*Within Temptation*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reGlno9aUpw[/youtube]

*Indica*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-fOXK8kL-U[/youtube]


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2010)

So meine wenigkeit kann auch noch etwas beisteuern

Unsun (viele sagen die stimme der sängerin wär noch viel zu "kindlich" aber ich finde es passt sehr gut)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LapknbGS7Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Epica (episch wie der name schon sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dys1_TuUmI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In THis Momment (einer meiner all time favs!)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khairmZadHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Agonist (wenns mal bisschen derber sein darf)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXzIeI0mkFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lacuna Coil (eine meiner Lieblingsbands wunderschöne sängerin btw.!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_VS2B48c24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. August 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> The Agonist (wenns mal bisschen derber sein darf)



Das is ja ma richtig geil!
Thx

Edit:
Gleich ma bischen na denen geyoutubet...*

Business Suits and Combat Boots* 

geht ja auch echt fein ab!!


----------



## Teal (28. August 2010)

Mir sind eben noch ein paar mehr eingefallen:

*Sinergy*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3b6ln5iWaM[/youtube]

*Sirenia*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouZQ7rgAq-I[/youtube]

*After Forever*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_sHjB5aHgo[/youtube]

*Flyleaf*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp5s5FJUlYw[/youtube]


----------



## Asayur (4. September 2010)

Doro und Warlock fehlt, ist doch ne solide Rockmusik ...


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wieso sucht man explizit nach Bands mit weiblichen Sängern? Emanzipation inc.?
> 
> Und da das hier ja darum geht, machen wirs mal gleich zum richtigen Thread:
> 
> ...



Wie findest du dann Walls of Jericho?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. September 2010)

Guano Apes, Walls of Jericho, Flyleaf ... ööööh ... joar die einzigen die mir grad einfallen ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (5. September 2010)

http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/In-this-Moment/Gun-Show

Tape.tv kann ich nur empfehlen da sind en paar schöne Bands dabei^^


----------



## b1sh0p (13. September 2010)

Skunk Anansie!

Zwar kein Metal, aber definitiv guter Rock und eine der besten Stimmen, die momentan auf dem Markt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Heute kam ihr neues Album raus. Bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2d8Q8II63c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shaxul (16. September 2010)

Holy Moses (Thrash)
Kylesa (Sludge)
Mässmörd (Crustpunk)
Darkened Nocturn Slaughtercult (Black Metal)

Doom/Stoner/Psychedelic:
Coven
Jex Thoth
Blood Ceremony
Thorr's Hammer
Invasion (UK)
The Devil's Blood

edit: Links spare ich mir mal, einen Bandnamen in Google zu tippen ist keine unlösbare Aufgabe.


----------

